# Scratch Open Frame Case Build



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Scratch Open Frame Case Build *

Hello to all


Time for another case build. It has been more than a year passed; I made my last Scratch case build the Home Media Server (Small Square).  

Home Media Server (Small Square)

 Since then was busy in other stuff. But now with launch of the Intel’s new Processor SKYLAKE and personally reviewing one, I feel this is the best time for a new build.

Already having few PC builds, I am thinking for making a small size case.. no not ITX..  mATX form factor this time.  Something different  this time.. after many thoughts I have decided to make a mATX Open Frame case..

 Inspiration of the build in IN-WIN D-frame Mini.. It’s an ITX form factor case .
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Frame/001.jpg

*Build Log*

Basic idea and layout will be as following..
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Frame/002.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Frame/003.jpg

 Instead of making frame from steel pipes, I will be using light weight and hard PVC pipes plastic welded together to form base frame structure.

Testing of PVC joints.

*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Frame/004.jpg

After two days of effort base frame is ready.

 *www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Frame/005.jpg


 *www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Frame/006.jpg


 *www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Frame/007.jpg

 Frame is rigid and strong, but will be sending for plastic welding by this week end.


 Thanks for watching … stay tuned for more updates.

- - - Updated - - -

Frame came back after plastic welding. Done a drop test from 1st floor..and frame is super rigid.


 *www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Frame/008.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2015)

Care to explain the specifics of drop test ?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 13, 2015)

Drop test was important, as i was worried about the pipes joint....


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 14, 2015)

Why wouldn't you use metal? Wouldn't a metal frame be far more stronger and able to stand high temp.s etc? Something made out of aluminium wouldn't be that heavy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2015)

Im assuming, cutting and molding metal would have taken much longer, PVC is very easy to work with, especially for angular joints


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 17, 2015)

*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Frame/009.jpg


First RED primer applied to all joints,, ones dried will be sanding , filling and re-applying primer...


*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Frame/010.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Frame/011.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Frame/012.jpg


----------

